# Loving God



## Scott (May 21, 2008)

How would you explain to a child what it means to love God?


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2008)

I'm a credo baptist. I'm not allowed to explain that. 

*sorry. I couldn't resist.*


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2008)

Scott, seriously...I would explain that love is not just a feeling, it is proved by obeying. It would be a great way to illustrate the love a child has for a sibling or their parents and vice versa. 

*John 14:21 * 21 "He who has My commandments and keeps them is the one who loves Me; and he who loves Me will be loved by My Father, and I will love him and will disclose Myself to him."


----------



## Hippo (May 21, 2008)

Is it not to fully and actively accept and find joy in your creature status and not to aspire to any different state?


----------



## Scott (May 21, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Scott, seriously...I would explain that love is not just a feeling, it is proved by obeying. It would be a great way to illustrate the love a child has for a sibling or their parents and vice versa.
> 
> *John 14:21 * 21 "He who has My commandments and keeps them is the one who loves Me; and he who loves Me will be loved by My Father, and I will love him and will disclose Myself to him."



Thanks, and that is a good verse.


----------

